# milk test results



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

I finally managed to get my milk to the DHI center and I just got these results on two of my does:

FROM WILLAMETTE DHIA

%BF %PROT SCC
1. HAZEL 3.33 3.26 396

2. FERN 8.02 5.65 10

Hazel has has the occasional clot in her teat lately. Maybe 3-4 times over the last two weeks. But no other signs of mastitis. She was lactating when I got her in September and I just learned that she kidded last December (2010) or January. A mastitis SCC would be much higher, right? 

Fern Kidded as a FF in June. Her production has been steadily declining for the past 4-5 weeks so I think she may be just about ready to shut down. Is that possibly why her BF and Protein levels are so high?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This is something I'd like to have done for my girls...good that you were able to do it!

Not sure about the BF content going up before dry off and I do think that SCC would be higher if mastitis was the culprit, I'd test her to be sure though. Vitamin C chewables do wonders for a does immune system, maybe try giving her 2 tablets daily and see if those little clots occur again.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Liz, I'll try that vitamin C. It will be like feeding her candy. 

I had been wanting to do the milk testing for a while now but couldn't figure out who was doing the tests. I was thrilled to learn that I have a DHIA just 45 minutes away and they only charge .65 cents per sample and the results were waiting for me when I got home :clap: Now, If I could only figure out why that BF is so high.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I am in the process of becoming a milk tester. :greengrin: I haven't gotten that far in my manuel to understand that part though.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Some does have more BF than others. All of mine did increase towards the end of their lactation. The amount of butterfat is really meaningless unless you are wanting does with a lot to use to make butter or have some cream.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

It sure makes a difference in my coffee. Now that I know ferns milk is so much creamier than Hazels I'm saving it just for coffee creamer and it's so much better... before I was just mixing the two together.


----------

